# Best method for Kyoto moss?



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

I have found 3 methods for kyoto moss spores and I was wondering what one is the best?

1. Peat tray growth then transfer into tank. 

2. Spores into RO water spray bottle and spay into tank.

3. Place into tank and mist with rice water.

I guess I could try 2+3 and 1+3. But I wanted to know what you all think or have tried. Any tips? I don't plan on having any frogs in this tank for months. So I don't have to worry about the moss being trampled.

Spores are ordered and in the mail.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

Where did you order the moss from/ how much? I have never seen moss sold as spores, sounds promissing.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

I ordered it from ebay just run a search for 'Kyoto moss spores' and you'll find a few listings.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have yet to have any luck getting it to grow in viv. But thanks for reminding me. I have 3 packs and just made a moss slurry experiment the other day. I just sprinkled half a pack ontop half the slurry. Will see if I get any results.

(to answer the coming question the slurry was just spagnum, beer and a small handfull of several unknown mosses that where growing in my viv blended together into a paste)


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

It grows for me by sprinkling it on moist wood , and it sprouts in 4 weeks.
It must be kept moist for it to germinate.

Daryl


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the look of moss but dang it is frustrating sometimes. I've never tried kyoto moss but it does sound interesting.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

daryl34 said:


> It grows for me by sprinkling it on moist wood , and it sprouts in 4 weeks.
> It must be kept moist for it to germinate.
> 
> Daryl


This is what I did too and I'm seeing germination. However it took longer than four weeks for me.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Mike - could you make a progress post and link it here? I have not seen any good kyoto moss threads.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It seems to grow better on seed pods than it does on other more dense wood.
I let my tank dry in between mistings and it took over 5-6 months to germinate.

It needs to stay wet and cool or it kinda yellows, also. It will also die if fungus gets on it, or vitamin powder as well. It's a bit fragile. For mosses it doesn't seem to like a whole lot of light. I'd say over 80 degrees is pushing it for this kind. 

A grower once told me to use mainly sand to grow it, with a small proportion of peat moss, keep it moist but not soggy, cool and humid in order to germinate the spores. Either that, or if it's in the 70's in the spring where you are, he said just put it out under a tree for a few weeks to get it growing (of course, cover it so no bugs can enter). It's a good idea to boil the sand and peat moss well first to reduce the incidence of mold or fungus growing in the culture. 
Maybe that's why it took mine so long to germinate---I just smeared my spores on the wood in my tank.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

yea I am seeing lots of mold in mine....probably from the beer?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

D3monic said:


> yea I am seeing lots of mold in mine....probably from the beer?


Yeah the dude I talked to did not say to fertilize it, maybe b/c the mold kicks in way before the moss would. Another benefit of raising it out under a tree is the UV rays knock out a lot of the risk of mold.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Mines set up and looks good. Misting it once a week with the rice water rest of the time with normal water. I only set it up on 3/2 but I have some green showing. I think its some other kind of moss though. I'll get pictures in the next day or so.


----------

